# My tombworld awakes, and it's photogenic.



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

Its been quite a while since I have posted images of what I've been working on, I've got about 1000 points of Necrons painted, its pleasant, they paint way faster than either of my other armies (Black Templars and Guard)

First up is Vargard Obyron converted from Imhotek
















this generic overlord is standing in for Nemesor Zandrek


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice looking necrons bud! I like the color scheme. The purple and gold really seem to go well together.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

not a bad army interesting colour scheme, im not a fan of extreme highlighting i think on necrons blending is the key, something i cant do yet. keep it up


----------



## wide_ocean (Dec 14, 2011)

It's good to see more and more Necron armies with interesting color schemes.

I'm actually starting to like them


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

purple and green have been looking fantastic together since the dawn of time. look at characters like the Joker or Evangelion unit 01, both of which were inspiration, the trick is to use it as accents so that they really pop, the other reason for using the purple was I wanted a royal feeling color which came down to rich burgandy red, deep blue or purple, and I decided that, to quote Qleg, "A more manly shade, like purple" would be the best.


----------



## Day2Dan (Sep 30, 2011)

Looking phenomenal. Very cool scheme, I especially love Obyron and the Ark.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

They look great. Colour scheme is excellent. Well done.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

update!

Harbinger of Transmogrification with Harp of Dissonance


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

A very "metal" pose.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

I think I want to add 2 more strings to the "harp"


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks great. Reminds me of the old school Goff rock band or noise marines.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

I added two more strings, I couldn't leave it alone, I'll post another pic after I can sand the brownstuff and reattach his arm.

Edit: and here it is.









Aaaaaand painted


----------

